# Drill Presses On Sale At Hgr



## Silverbullet (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi all my first real thread post, I noticed there are a few members buying and looking for drill presses ? There's a machinery dealer in Ohio called HGR ck there site , I just looked at three used ones a Craftsman with a broken corner on table , number 0915-226-0003 on sale $56.00 . And a delta 16" with nice table morse taper with chuck , 1115-117-0025 $199.00 make offer. Now the last one I looked at delta 17"with variable speed 1015-020-0002 $209.00 make offer , ok one more 1115-142-0012 delta 15" for $48.99 . I have no connection to them other then buying a drill press ,they were very fair with me so I thought I'd post these if anybody wants a press to rebuild or just use. It's a buyer beware because they don't ck what they sell , that's why the prices are so low. Shipping is extra of course unless you pick up at there warehouse. Hope this may help , Gary


----------



## hman (Jan 7, 2016)

Website: https://www.hgrinc.com
According to http://teamhgr.com, "Each week, HGR buys over 60 truckloads of Industrial Surplus from manufacturers throughout the country. We ship all of it to our 12-acre showroom in Cleveland, Ohio for resale to anyone that likes a great deal!"

Sounds like a VERY interesting place.  Wish I could visit!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 7, 2016)

I have purchased stuff from them in the past. My wells horizontal band saw came from them. I made the drive from north of Detroit to east of Cleveland. Glad I did, what a cool place, you can walk the whole indoor site and rummage through stuff. It's a machinery bargain hunters dream. A lot of it is junk, but a lot of it is repairable or working. Bargains can be found. Heck its just fun to walk around in there and look at stuff.


----------



## Deerslayer (Jan 7, 2016)

Oh my I would prolly spend everything there or at least fill the trailer.


----------



## Jason Annen (Jan 8, 2016)

HGR is interesting, you really need to look before you buy, as things are not tested and I saw a lot of handling damage.  There were probably 300 milling machines there when I stopped by, from good to bad.

The longer stuff sits, the cheaper it gets.

Here is a 1/4 of one aisle, and there were at least 12 aisles.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 9, 2016)

I know if I went there I'd need a tractor trailer to go home with my booty. I spent the last couple days going thru the present inventory list . Shoot I put 25 items in a watch list a couple were are on sale one a tool and cutter grinder for $99.00 ,old but fixable , easy to work on too. Several mills surface grinders , god all the stuff I want to finish out my shop. Oh well I can dream . I did send a request for shipping cost on a container of 5 to 7 casters and wheels , $13.99 for casters , $33.00 for shipping and handling fee. makes a deal not much of a deal at the price I can get them new set of 4 for that and free ship on eBay .


----------



## roadie33 (Jan 9, 2016)

I believe they also sell on eBay.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jan 9, 2016)

roadie33 said:


> I believe they also sell on eBay.


Yes they do list lots of them on there. All kinds of things ,anything they get they resell. Pretty good deals if your close and can pick up , my shipping on the drill press was as much as I paid for the press. But I figured it was still less then what they're going for around me.


----------

